# Trailers/Towed Cars in Aires?



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Used Aires in the past and a huge fan of them but although we've seen trailers/cars in them in the past they are few and far between.

We tow a Smart on a trailer, and haven't taken it into any Aires, up to now. What are people's experiences at being allowed a trailer on an Aire? am I to assume it is best left at home? Up to this year we had a scooter in the 'garage' so it wasn't a problem but I'm inclined to leave the Smart at home and use the push bikes rather than the hassle of being asked to 'move on'.

Ian.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Never had any problems or asked to move on with the trailer and we use them almost exclusively ..


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Ian;

As long as there is room for the trailer without taking up another vacant spot I can't see any problems, certainly wouldn't bother me.

pete


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

It seems very clear to me. 

I'd be annoyed if it claimed a spot and the aire was full when I arrived. But if I was already there, I'd prefer it next to me than another van.

Seems fair.....

Dave


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Yeah, I must say that we too sometimes tow a trailer with our Smart car, in fact we took ours to Morocco with us and we had the most amazing time due to our little Smart and it certainly enhanced our experience I can tell you and we got to visit places that we could no way have got to in our motorhome! The Moroccans loved it and they had never seen anything like it before and wherever we went people would wave, put their thumbs up and shout "nice little car" We made many friends and created a lot of interest because of our little car LOL and whole villages and families came out just to stand next to it and have photographs taken beside it! My husband even took some of the local youths for little drives in it and they were queuing up to have a go ha ha! Anyway, back to your question Ian. We have never encountered a problem towing the Smart car and I think, like the previous posters have already said that as long as you are not taking up a pitch that another motorhome or caravan could use then I cannot see there being a problem. I think providing you use your discression and park with consideration towards others there is no reason for anyone to object. But I suppose there is always one isn't there who would complain just for the sheer hell of it but thankfully during our travels to date, we aint met him thank god!  

We set off on Sunday for a 6 week trip to Italy (Ooh I'm getting excited now) but this time we aren't taking the Smart but I bet there will be times we wish we had it with us. So, Ian if you fancy taking your Smart with you then I say take it along as I am sure it wont be a problem.

Sue


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

A year or so ago we stopped at the aire at Concarneu. There was a guy there who was towing a small car behind his motorhome. Although the aire had plenty of space he was told quite emphatically by the parking attendant that his car had to be parked in the car park and was not allowed on the aire. He did not bother and came back later in the day to find a parking ticket on his car.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

We have also seen cars on trailers in Aires. Again have to agree with other posts, as long as you are not taking up another potential spot, no problem.
Now, IF I can be a little controversial :twisted: :twisted: If you towed on an A Frame :roll: .......................................
................................................................
You could quickly and easily unhitch and move towed car to a more convenient (out of the way) parking spot.  

But not wishing to be controversial, I wont say anything about A Frames 
PLUS, If you went off to see the local sights in the car, upon your return you have, van, trailer and car to find space for :firestarter: 
I will get my coat now and :leftfighter7: 
Dennis [-X


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

This topic appeared last about 6 months ago, the position is not as set out in posts here to date.

It is all down to the rules. some aires are private, some are municipal, there are no standard rules

So read the rules. If trailers or towed vehicles or boats are not allowed it will say so. If not allowed park the trailer/car some where else.

If they are allowed you may have to pay extra 

if its a free for all and its getting full, try to occupy one space only


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Ha Ha !! so about as clear as mud eh    

If we decide to take it then maybe it will mean a little more thought going in to selecting a site.................... instead of just pulling in at the last minute as we do at present    

Thanks for the input

Ian


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

DJP said:


> We have also seen cars on trailers in Aires. Again have to agree with other posts, as long as you are not taking up another potential spot, no problem.
> Now, IF I can be a little controversial :twisted: :twisted: If you towed on an A Frame :roll: .......................................
> ................................................................
> You could quickly and easily unhitch and move towed car to a more convenient (out of the way) parking spot.
> ...


Don't run for cover Dennis - you have not said anything wrong and you do make a valid point and a lot of people will agree with you. I don't know much about such things myself but I have noticed that there are often posts on here and other forums about the ins and outs and legalities of towing on an A frame etc etc but as long as you are satisfied with what you have then that's all the matters really. Trouble is with a lot of people in life they tend to push their opinions down eveyone elses throats and behave like their views or their opinions are the ONLY ones that count and if anyone dares to think differently to them they get on their high horse! Of course this is not the case at all and each and everyone of us think and feel differently don't we and we cannot all agree and often what suits one doesn't suit another and vice versa!

Personally, to be frank with you I do what suits us best in life (but hopefully never to the detrimant of anybody else) and I must confess that I don't tend to pay a lot of attention to what others think or say, I don't mean that in an ignorant or uncaring way and if it is a really serious issue then that is an entirely different matter but when it comes to material preferences or attitudes towards life then I just do my own thing and don't bother too much whether others agree or not! Their views may not be the same as mine and of course that's fine by me but in return I pay the same respect back towards others and strongly believe that it's their life, their choice and they do whatever suits them, their family and their lifestyle the best!

So please come back out of hiding Dennis ha ha and never mind what others say and from what I can gather you are certainly not alone as many others are happily towing away on A frames besides you and it sounds to me like this subject is a bit of a grey area.

Sue


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

hi Sue

I am back! :hello2: 

I agree with your comments 100%. Thank you for your support and kind words.
Dennis


----------



## kijana (May 1, 2005)

Well said, Sue - couldn't agree more.

FWIW, we stayed all this summer on aires all round Brittany and the Atlantic coast of France, without any hassle from anyone - campers or attendants.

And given that we tow a Smart on an A frame behind an RV, we were certainly not in hiding!

Bruce


----------

